# Boyfriend of 2 1/2 years won't take off shirt during sex



## Maggs005 (Nov 5, 2017)

*Hiya guys I have a small problem that I need some help with. My boyfriend and I have been together for 21/2 years and during this entire time, he refuses to take off his shirt during sex. And is just incredibly insecure about anyone seeing his midsection. I don't know what to do about this as I know it shouldn't bother me as much as it does but I feel like we have been together so long he should trust me more, Ya know? From what his sister has told me he was damn near 300lbs when he was a teenager and after HS he went on a very strict diet and started eating healthy and exercising and just lost his weight in bunches and now he is down to 165lb which isn't bad for his 6'2 stature. Well, anyways I don't know how his sister knows but she told me that he has some really bad stretch marks on his belly and that is why he is so insecure. I mean I have tried every which way I can to get him to understand it isn't going to bother me or make me think any less of him but he still refuses. And it just isn't sex when we go swimming or to the beach, he still wears a white tank with his swimsuit. And he refuses to let me see him when he showers as well and locks me out of the bathroom. I thought he would be proud of what he accomplished by losing all of that weight. I don't know what to do anytime I push the issue it causes a fight and for him to get really upset with me. Has anyone ever dealt with something like this before? What can I do? *


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband (Jul 3, 2014)

Did he have any gf after he lost weight before you?

Could be someone he trusted closely hurt him in regards to his midsection.

I wonder if you think he is still too fat? Your statement " he is down to 165lb which isn't bad for his 6'2 stature." caught my attention.

6-2 @ 165 is actually well within the average range.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Have you ever seen him with his shirt off? If not, might there be some other deformity that makes him self conscious.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

No, 165 for a 6'2" man is TOO damn skinny.

Pay for some plastic surgery if it bothers you that much.
I agree it's normal to want your SO to take off their clothes for you during sex, but cut him some slack. He's had a problem.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

If he's that self-conscious, he probably should get some plastic surgery to fix whatever bother's him.

I would be very bothered by a guy who refused to take his shirt off. That's a pretty big self esteem problem.


----------



## Maggs005 (Nov 5, 2017)

*No, of course, I don't think he is fat he is actually really athletically built. He had one prior relationship before me and all I know about that relationship is that it was short lived and went on for a month and a few months later we met and started going out a short while later. I don't really think you can have plastic surgery to remove stretch marks, can you? Either way, I think that might make him, even more, self-conscious about it all. I suppose the other relationship could be why he is so incredibly self-conscious about it but I hate to ask but I don't know what else to do. Because this really needs to get worked out for both of our sakes. He needs to see if it was his ex that I am not like her and it isn't going to cause me to love him any less or find him any less attractive.*


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

How old are the two of you?

" needs to see if it was his ex that I am not like her and it isn't going to cause me to love him any less or find him any less attractive."


You don't know if his ex did something that made him want to hide his body. If you approach this the way you stated the above, it puts you in completion with his ex. She is someone who he was with for only a month. Leave his ex, the woman he was with for only ONE month out of it. If he brings her up, minimize it.

I think you need to sit him down and have a serious talk with him. Ask him how he would feel if you refused to take your top off for sex? Maybe you can even show him what it feels like by your refusing to do that until he also takes his shirt off. Show him how it limits the intimacy you have with him.

Can you feel his stretch marks when you touch him?

You need to tell him that this is a problem and he needs to let you help him deal with is image issues. Not that you become his counselor, but that you are supportive of him so he can handle this better. He can get counseling. And there are ways to get rid or greatly minimize stretch marks. Look up laser removal of stretch marks.

Laser Stretch Mark Removal: The Advanced Way of Removing Stretch Marks


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

He should probably see a dermatologist first to get their evaluation of his stretch marks. There are some topical creams that work very well, prescription strength ones.

Tretinoin or Retin-A, a derivative of vitamin A, is usually prescribed for acne or anti-aging, but it's the also the only active ingredient shown to fade stretch marks. It works by encouraging collagen remodeling, which helps heal scars—and stretch marks are a form of scarring. Topically, Retinoic has been shown to stimulate new collagen growth, which lessens the look of stretch marks." Retinoids work best when used early on, when stretch marks are still red and inflamed. Once stretch marks turn white, they're harder to treat.

And if the Retin-A is not enough, then the laser treatments would probably work.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I agree wholeheartedly with Ele!

The residual skin probably is what might be bothering him and a plastic surgeon could do wonders for him and his personal self esteem!*


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Being British I had to convert pounds to stones so I could understand the problem.

21 to 22 stone is what it works out to. That is about the weight I was at one time, though i was only 5 foot 7 inches. I managed to get down to 14 stones.

He might have a touch of body dysmorphia in that he might still feel overweight.

Also he will probably have a massive skin tag, a pouch of ugly skin that used to contain his fat. And I do know what I am talking about. 

He needs counselling and plastic surgery is an option.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

FrazzledSadHusband said:


> Did he have any gf after he lost weight before you?
> 
> Could be someone he trusted closely hurt him in regards to his midsection.
> 
> ...


6'2" @ 165 is a bean pole. In mt opinion


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> Being British I had to convert pounds to stones so I could understand the problem.
> 
> 21 to 22 stone is what it works out to. That is about the weight I was at one time, though i was only 5 foot 7 inches. I managed to get down to 14 stones.
> 
> ...


Weighing one in 'stones' is so depressing.

Makes me think of the stones laid atop some of my ancient gravest sites.

Even a dead man can still imagine, all that weight 'above'.
Above and pressing down. 
Down on one's spirit.
......................................................................................................

I feel compassion for his man, this dear man, this human [in his mind] having the body of a Shar Pei.
I agree, surgery is the answer. 
He will need to break out his wallet, break the bank.
The cutting will need to be carefully placed, likely below his belly button, hidden by his shorts.
And likely under his arms, on his flanks. Micro surgery, the tightest of stitches.
They will forever show, much time will lessen their visuality. 

Money well spent.


Gain freedom of mind, freedom of spirit, freedom from stares.
He is correct, in that other humans will stare and think snide, self serving thoughts.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Maggs005 said:


> *No, of course, I don't think he is fat he is actually really athletically built. He had one prior relationship before me and all I know about that relationship is that it was short lived and went on for a month and a few months later we met and started going out a short while later. I don't really think you can have plastic surgery to remove stretch marks, can you? Either way, I think that might make him, even more, self-conscious about it all. I suppose the other relationship could be why he is so incredibly self-conscious about it but I hate to ask but I don't know what else to do. Because this really needs to get worked out for both of our sakes. He needs to see if it was his ex that I am not like her and it isn't going to cause me to love him any less or find him any less attractive.*


In my opinion your all ready making a big deal about it. Why does it need to be worked out? So he wears a shirt at the beach and duting sex. What if thecextra skin or stretch marks are really bad and turn you off during sex? What would you say hey could you please put that shirt back on.

My opinion, tell him you wish he would trust your love for him enough to take his shirt off during sex or lovre making. And that if he want to see a dr adout correcting or even just a consultation to see if anything can be done you would be very supportive.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

SunCMars said:


> I feel compassion for his man, this dear man, this human [in his mind] *having the body of a Shar Pei.*


Goodness, you do have a way with words SCM.


----------



## Maggs005 (Nov 5, 2017)

*I mean I think I would be able to feel the extra skin or what have you the many a times we have hugged or just felt his midsection. Either way, I will try to sit him down again and offer to go to see a dermatologist or even a surgeon to get things fixed if that is what he wants. And Now I guess I feel bad for letting it bother me as much and Even if that was the issue of having that skin tag it wouldn't bother me I have been with him for too long to allow something like that to bother me or ruin our relationship just want him to trust me completely. *


----------



## introvert (May 30, 2016)

Maggs005 said:


> *I mean I think I would be able to feel the extra skin or what have you the many a times we have hugged or just felt his midsection. Either way, I will try to sit him down again and offer to go to see a dermatologist or even a surgeon to get things fixed if that is what he wants. And Now I guess I feel bad for letting it bother me as much and Even if that was the issue of having that skin tag it wouldn't bother me I have been with him for too long to allow something like that to bother me or ruin our relationship just want him to trust me completely. *


I know exactly what you are saying. My current GF has a similar issue, but sleeps naked with me, and allowed me to see her naked as soon as we became intimate. I would feel badly if she didn't trust me, especially after 2 1/2 years.

He very likely has a lot of loose skin in the breast and belly area, which he may be sort of "fixing" with shape wear, some sort of binder beneath his clothing. 

His best bet is to either see an M.D. or a psychiatrist who can convince his insurance company that he needs plastic surgery in order to overcome his severe self image issues.

I wish you both the very best.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Maggs005 said:


> *I mean I think I would be able to feel the extra skin or what have you the many a times we have hugged or just felt his midsection. Either way, I will try to sit him down again and offer to go to see a dermatologist or even a surgeon to get things fixed if that is what he wants. And Now I guess I feel bad for letting it bother me as much and Even if that was the issue of having that skin tag it wouldn't bother me I have been with him for too long to allow something like that to bother me or ruin our relationship just want him to trust me completely. *


Don't feel bad for trying to make your relationship better!

But don't sweat the small stuff!

Good luck hope he comes around and feel less self consious about it .


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Maggs005 said:


> *I mean I think I would be able to feel the extra skin or what have you the many a times we have hugged or just felt his midsection. Either way, I will try to sit him down again and offer to go to see a dermatologist or even a surgeon to get things fixed if that is what he wants. And Now I guess I feel bad for letting it bother me as much and Even if that was the issue of having that skin tag it wouldn't bother me I have been with him for too long to allow something like that to bother me or ruin our relationship just want him to trust me completely. *


If you wanted to wear a shirt every time you had sex with him I doubt he would put up with that. I'm not sure that there are many men who would go along with their female lover covering up her body during sex. It's reasonable that a woman wants to see her partner naked as well.


----------



## Maggs005 (Nov 5, 2017)

*I took the advice and just started wearing a shirt during sex and it bothered him and he got really angry and asked why I was punishing him for something out of his control. And I just stared at him and said it is in his control. And Just tried explaining yet again why this was important to me and that no matter how he looks I am not going to love him any less or find him any less attractive. Well, that got him so flustered he blew up and just said if this really bothered me so much maybe this relationship wasn't going ow work out. And well I got so angry I ripped off his shirt and so yeah that concluded one major fight with him. And Honestly I don't know why he is being so insecure, All he has are some really bad stretch marks that he can easily get fixed. But we haven't spoken since which is an incredible feet since we live in the same apartment. But he keeps ignoring me and acting like I don't exist, This is just a really frustrating situation. I Want to fix this situation because I do love him but this is ridiculous is it not? *


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

We all have our issues. If you can’t handle this one, move on. Trade these issues for others.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Nov 7, 2017)

Well, you you may well have been really insensitive and frankly stupid, and you may have a LOT to live down now. You were indeed trying to punish him or shame him by wearing a shirt yourself, and that was a bad mistake. And you have better believe when he says it is not under his control. Such things may be genuine phobias that produce intense anxiety that is NOT under conscious control. If that is the case, you committed a serious breach of trust. Yes. They're just bad stretch marks, and if they were yours, you'd just buy different swim suits and that's it. But a store is just a harmless store, and you go into them all the time, but thousands of people can't be inside one without being overcome with unbearable terror that truly feels like they are about to die. And there are few things more complicated and prone to producing anxiety in humans than body issues. 

You had better, right now, tell him you may not have understood the situation, and you realize you might not have understood because if it was just simple embarrassment it wouldn't be enough to end the relationship. Ask him to try to help you understand, but accept that maybe he can't explain it. Phobias are not rational and cannot be overcome by a simple act of will. When they trigger anxiety, it can be very severe and very frightening. One thing they are not is ridiculous. They're very, very real. 

The more you say, the more I suspect it is phobic and a source of the kind of anxiety you can't possibly understand unless you have suffered it. It is so frightening that you may well have made yourself a threat to him. If it is an anxiety thing, it can eventually be overcome, but it's considerable work, and the only way you can help is to work your way back to not being a threat and accepting that there are far worse things that could be wrong but aren't. 

If you can't support the process he's facing, give him a break and let him go find someone who can.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Maggs005 said:


> *I took the advice and just started wearing a shirt during sex and it bothered him and he got really angry and asked why I was punishing him for something out of his control. And I just stared at him and said it is in his control. And Just tried explaining yet again why this was important to me and that no matter how he looks I am not going to love him any less or find him any less attractive. Well, that got him so flustered he blew up and just said if this really bothered me so much maybe this relationship wasn't going ow work out. And well I got so angry I ripped off his shirt and so yeah that concluded one major fight with him. And Honestly I don't know why he is being so insecure, All he has are some really bad stretch marks that he can easily get fixed. But we haven't spoken since which is an incredible feet since we live in the same apartment. But he keeps ignoring me and acting like I don't exist, This is just a really frustrating situation. I Want to fix this situation because I do love him but this is ridiculous is it not? *


I actually think this is a break through. Ripping his shirt off is probably not the best thing to do as that could be construed as an act of violence. But you have directly addressed that his hiding his body from you bothers you and is a serious issue.

You have also clarified that it's pretty clear that he would not accept a woman who had the same phobia he has. Are you ok with this? How will he react to you when you have children, have stretch marks and some extra bulges? Is he going to be accepting of your imperfections? I wonder?

You need to decide whether or not you can stay in a relationship with a man who will not address things about himself that are very fixable. And, he's a person who is apparently predisposed to some kind of mental fixation that limits his ability to live a normal life.... not taking his shirt off even in the dark is not normal. Not discussing this with you is not normal. What he seems to want is to pretend that you don't notice that he feels so badly about himself that he cannot even be naked in front of you. What else in his life will be handle like this? What other elephants in the room will he expect you to pretend do not exist? It's not a healthy attitude.

Have you told him about the different ways there are to remove and/or minimize stretch marks?

Since he's not talking to you, maybe you could write him a letter telling him that you love him just the way he is and that you need to skin to skin contact in your sex life with him. And also in it discuss that if he's that self conscious about the stretch marks, you would be supportive of him in finding ways to get rid of them or minimize them. Sometimes it's easier to say things in writing so that you have a chance to say everything that you want to say without interruption, arguing, etc.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> I actually think this is a break through. Ripping his shirt off is probably not the best thing to do as that could be construed as an act of violence. But you have directly addressed that his hiding his body from you bothers you and is a serious issue.
> 
> You have also clarified that it's pretty clear that he would not accept a woman who had the same phobia he has. Are you ok with this? How will he react to you when you have children, have stretch marks and some extra bulges? Is he going to be accepting of your imperfections? I wonder?
> 
> ...



I think a sincear apology is a good way to start this letter.


If a man would have done this the advice would be much different.

He could be charged with rape or assault. And many might sugest that she press charges.

Equal rights or special rights.

Not really acceptable behavior. So the hext time you don't get your way and get frustrated and anger will you throw a frying pan at him?

With that said it might be a break through of sorts.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm not condoning your behavior, but I understand it can get frustrating when you love someone and try to tell them you love them for all their parts, and it's like they insist you don't. I for one think you should extend the olive branch because of your behavior. 

His anxiety is not something you can cure.

You're feeling at cross purposes about this issue. You feel he's got no reason to hide and he feels you're pressuring him.

I dated a man like this for 8 months. Always wore his shirt during sex. I asked several times why (he carried extra weight but I DIDN'T CARE). I really loved him and cherished him, but all he'd hear when I tried to explain is "you think I'm fat." So I tried to say that even if he is fat, I don't care, I love him, and it's never stopped me from loving (or making love) to him. Well you would have thought I just told him I killed his parents. That was the end of us. He couldn't see the love from me, and that hurt. Maybe he didn't want to, maybe he didn't feel he deserved it. Maybe he simply couldn't see it. 

I don't know. I just know that there's nothing I could have done, and I just hope that someone helped him to conquer his anxiety, because he was a very decent and kind man.


----------



## soulpotato (Jan 22, 2013)

You pushed him too hard - and broke his trust. I think the best way to handle this would have been to tell him you love him no matter what he’s hiding under the shirt and that you’d like the opportunity to show him that, and have no walls between the two of you - when HE’S ready. But after what you did, this relationship may not recover. His reaction says that much. 

Everyone has issues. Just because we don’t share them doesn’t mean we should be invalidating and lacking in compassion.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Nov 7, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> I actually think this is a break through.


You know, I actually agree with you, but probably not in the way you expect. Bad as it was (and hopefully the relationship survives the shock), it gave the situation some focus. She needs to know it's likely not just a body image thing of the "I hate my thighs" sort. His reactions sound way to strong for that. But he also needs to understand that she doesn't understand. She wouldn't, unless she had the professional background or the personal experience to know how bad it can be. 

It's probably going to take a lot of "try to tell me about..." to make some sense out of it. It's hard to make sense of the irrational to other people. So it may be hard for him to explain why her convincing him his body doesn't bother her doesn't fix it. More so because you're having to think hard about the thing that terrifies you. It takes a lot of patience on both sides. 

But if she can't get herself past thinking this is just willful, or means he's "mental" or means he's weak or congenitally flawed, she needs to just leave, because she's going to make him and herself miserable and will be of no help to him at all. And, if she's very fortunate, she won't ever have to learn what it's like first hand. 

I could be wrong. It might not be so powerful as severe focused anxiety, but it's sure a heck of a lot more than some embarrassment about being seen in public. And, like so many other things, advice that amounts to hitting him on the nose with a rolled up newspaper is foolish and guarantees an eventual end to the relationship. It really is a kind of gross sexism even to seriously discuss demands, much less violence, to address even a plain body issue concern, just because it's okay to do it to a man. Grow up.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

This guy has major issues. And it's taken you over 2 years to address this? You both aren't right for each other. 

You haven't seen him 100% naked in 2 years? 2 YEARS? Friqqin bizarre.

Is he any good at sex?


----------



## Maggs005 (Nov 5, 2017)

*I don't believe that is an appropriate question but I will answer and yes he is very good in bed. I didn't mean to tear his shirt off like I did I just got so incredibly frustrated and angry and just thought maybe it would get the point across. And I do want to make the relationship work because I have been with him now for two and a half years going on three and I do really love him and care about him. And I Did write him a two-page letter and I apologized and explained that I was just really frustrated but that I still love him and stretch marks or not I still admire his body and he is still hot/cute to me and that is all he should care about. Also told him I will still be here when he is ready to talk and that I am not going anywhere because I love him far too much to allow this fight or this issue to stand in our way. Also, I tried explaining that if he wants we can go see a dermatologist to see about getting those taken care of or even have surgery to do it and whatever he chooses I am going to stand by him every step of the way. I just don't understand why he wants to hide his mid-section anyways he has abs now and yes you can clearly see the marks but he is still really hot. I don't know but I am not going to give up on him and I hope he doesn't give up on me.*


----------



## DaveinOC (Oct 15, 2017)

Hey OP, I had this problem with my girlfriend, who is my current wife. I don't think the situation is as intense as yours but as a big guy that used to be 260 lbs., I can completely relate to him. Even though I didn't have any visible stretch marks, I did not want to take off my shirt during sex for a long time (I am still uncomfortable time to time). It is most likely that your boyfriend is somewhat introverted and does not like revealing his flaws at all. I always wanted to present my perfect image to my gf and didn't want her think otherwise. He may appreciate you saying you care about him regardless of how he looks, but he may see that as patronizing or sympathy talk. The fact that he shed all that weight (like I have) shows that he was always self conscious of it. If I had flaws that I dont want my SO to see, I honestly dont think her telling me it's not bad is that helpful to me. As silly as it sounds, do you have any flaws that it just flat out embarrassing that you wouldnt share with anyone? reveal to him repeatedly that you are just a human too with these problems to loosen him up. I am not quite sure if this would work for your relationship, but I think at least for myself, being reassured constantly that my SO is another person with human problems would make me feel more at ease than her telling me that things don't bother her. 

Also, if stretch marks isnt really the main thing, I would also suspect he might have a different conditions like sweaty/stinky pits, skin ulcer/rash, etc.. that he might be self conscious of. 

Good luck.


----------



## Maggs005 (Nov 5, 2017)

*He finally talked to me and told me he was really hurt by what I did but that he kind of understood why. And that if I am really accepting of him He said he could forgive me. And that he would start taking off his shirt for me but only me. So I guess that is some progress after all. Going to try and talk him still to go see a dermatologist and perhaps a therapist? Our relationship seems to be holding up through all of this and he has come back to our bedroom. Haven't had sex again but this is some really nice progress. *


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband (Jul 3, 2014)

Maggs005 said:


> *He finally talked to me and told me he was really hurt by what I did but that he kind of understood why. And that if I am really accepting of him He said he could forgive me. And that he would start taking off his shirt for me but only me. So I guess that is some progress after all. Going to try and talk him still to go see a dermatologist and perhaps a therapist? Our relationship seems to be holding up through all of this and he has come back to our bedroom. Haven't had sex again but this is some really nice progress. *


Maybe it would help if the first time you guys have sex again, do it in the dark with his shirt off.

It would maybe help him ease into it. Time after that, maybe just a nite light in the corner. A tiny step is still a step forward.


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

Parlay this into some domination stuff. Tell him you want him to wear a shirt and it turns you on when you rip it off of him. The psyche is a strange thing and he’ll probably get off on it.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Maggs005 said:


> *He finally talked to me and told me he was really hurt by what I did but that he kind of understood why. And that if I am really accepting of him He said he could forgive me. And that he would start taking off his shirt for me but only me. So I guess that is some progress after all. Going to try and talk him still to go see a dermatologist and perhaps a therapist? Our relationship seems to be holding up through all of this and he has come back to our bedroom. Haven't had sex again but this is some really nice progress. *


What did he think about doing laser treatments, or some other methods to remove/reduce the stretch marks? 

Do you think he might like the idea of some really cool tattoo? Might help him feel not so naked.


----------



## leon2100 (May 13, 2015)

you think that's bad!! my wife wouldn't let me remove the condom the 14 months before we were married!!


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Maggs005 said:


> *I mean I think I would be able to feel the extra skin or what have you the many a times we have hugged or just felt his midsection. Either way, I will try to sit him down again and offer to go to see a dermatologist or even a surgeon to get things fixed if that is what he wants. And Now I guess I feel bad for letting it bother me as much and Even if that was the issue of having that skin tag it wouldn't bother me I have been with him for too long to allow something like that to bother me or ruin our relationship just want him to trust me completely. *


OK, I have some personal experience with this. I have a son who was very overweight and then got in shape. He had a large loose flap of skin that he felt very uncomfortable with. He was no longer that "fat person" but that large loose flap of skin told him he still was that morbidly obese person. It did interfere with his sex life. At one point he talked about plastic surgery to remove the excess skin, but couldn't afford it. My wife and I gave him the money for the surgery as a birthday present. 

He had the surgery, loved the results and has regained confidence and found a good solid sexual relationship. Best money we ever spent.

I absolutely don't think it is stretch marks.

https://www.mensfitness.com/weight-loss/burn-fat-fast/can-you-get-rid-loose-skin-after-major-weight-loss


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

FrazzledSadHusband said:


> Did he have any gf after he lost weight before you?
> 
> Could be someone he trusted closely hurt him in regards to his midsection.
> 
> ...


I'd even say it is pretty thin. When I was a teen, I was a string-bean at 6'3" and 170.


----------



## Maggs005 (Nov 5, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> What did he think about doing laser treatments, or some other methods to remove/reduce the stretch marks?
> 
> Do you think he might like the idea of some really cool tattoo? Might help him feel not so naked.


*He says hew ants to try it because he understands now at least that is what he told me how badly he has lett his affect and control his life. He said he never realized how badly he let this control him and his actions. Not sure I Believe that but not going or uint he progress we have made here. Had sex and he was hesitant at first but took off his shirt so I believe he is starting to trust me and overcome this. He said he was gonna make an appointment to see the doctor about this first thing Monday so we shall see how this goes. *


----------



## Jus260 (Mar 24, 2016)

You seem to have this completely under control.


----------

